#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  "Рантонг" не соответствует прасангике Гелуг.

## Германн

Лама Йонтен Гьялцо, "Воззрение Жентонг" http://www.jonangpa.ru/sitemap/ 
"Вся философия Пустоты-от-себя представляет собой отрицание, не утверждающее ничего взамен" 

Долпопа Шераб Гьялцен ("Буддийское учение времён Крита-юги"): 
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...fourth-council 
"Возможны ли явления при отсутствии их сущности (chos nyid)? 
Если возможны, не являются ли [именно они] этой всепронизывающей сущностью?" 

Чже Цонкапа (Ламрим, 5 том, стр. 45 по тексту книги, глава "Объект отрицания"): 
http://buddhismofrussia.ru/_library/lamrim/lamrim_5.pdf 
"Итак, [ваше] суждение: «Если нет самосущего, что тогда может существовать?!»—совершенно ясно [показывает] неразличение отсутствия самобытия и несуществования ростка. Поэтому [вы] не отличаете и существование ростка от самосущего бытия ростка. Так выясняется [ваше] мнение—что все существующее самосуще, а не имеющее собственной сущности не существует. В противном случае, зачем же говорить, что логика отрицания самосущего отрицает простое существование, возникновение, прекращение и прочее?! Итак, [вы] говорите, что, пока росток и прочее считаются существующими, они являются самосущими, а также утверждаете, что, раз у них нет никакой собственной сущности, они вовсе не существуют. Таким образом [вы], несомненно, впадаете в две крайности. Поэтому [ваша] точка зрения—такова же, как у реалистов. Ведь в «Толковании “Четверосотницы”» ясно сказано:
«По мнению реалистов, вещи существуют постольку, поскольку обладают собственной сущностью, а если бы вещи были лишены собственной сущности, то совершенно не существовали бы, подобно рогам осла. Поэтому [реалисты] не выходят из двух [крайностей], вследствие чего им трудно согласовать все свои тезисы.»
Кто не поймет этого различения достославным Чандракирти четырех [возможностей]: существования или несуществования самобытия и существования или несуществования вообще,—[тот], несомненно, впадет в две крайности и не постигнет свободный от крайностей смысл срединности. То есть, [по-вашему], когда приходишь [к убеждению], что некое явление полностью лишено собственной сущности, оно становится совершенно несуществующим. Но в таком случае никак не возможно совместить пустоту, отсутствие самобытия, с признанием причин и следствий, из-за чего [вы] впадаете в крайность нигилизма.
Также, [по-вашему], раз некое явление считается существующим, оно должно считаться самосущим. Но тогда и причины со следствиями, кажущиеся [самосущими] при [действительном] отсутствии самобытия, нельзя будет считать подобными иллюзии, из-за чего [вы] впадёте в крайность этернализма. Поэтому, постигая, что во всех явлениях изначально нет ни малейшей самосущей частицы, не впадаешь в крайность этернализма. И если убеждаешься, что ростки и прочие вещи, хотя и пусты,—не становятся недействительными, не способными функционировать, а обладают способностью выполнять все свои функции, то отступаешь от крайности нигилизма."  

*__*

Прасангика Гелуг не является "отрицанием, не утверждающем ничего взамен". 

Отрицается только самосущее в дхармах, но не отрицаются функционирующие дхармы. Проявления пусты от самобытия, но проявляются (подобно иллюзии: не являясь и голой иллюзией). Прасангика не отрицает Джнянакаю: мудрость Будды пуста от самобытия, но не от того, чтобы пустая мудрость Будды проявлялась как Джнянакая. 

Однако, утверждается:

http://www.jonangpa.ru/tradition/56/
"В начале пятнадцатого столетия, Чже Цонкапа (1357-1419) и традиция Гелуг начала оказывать доминирующее влияние на светскую власть в Центральном Тибете, при поддержке Монгольских ханов. Вследствие этого доктрина «шентонг» стала подвергаться нападкам из-за противоречия философских доктрин (школа Гелуг придерживалась доктрины Рантонг), также и сама традиция Джонанг стала объектом политической и территориальной борьбы за власть." 

"Рантонг" не соответствует прасангике Гелуг.

----------


## Нико

Германн, приветствую!

Опустим ненужную лирику.




> "Рантонг" не соответствует прасангике Гелуг.


Это Ваш последний лозунг или Вы кого-то хотели этим подстебнуть?

----------

Аурум (20.08.2013), Дордже (20.08.2013), Карма Палджор (20.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Поняв, что спорить с философией Джонанг он не может, так как ничего в ней не понимает, Германн начал спорить с философией Гелуг.  :Facepalm:

----------

Aion (21.08.2013), Tong Po (20.08.2013), Аурум (20.08.2013), Дордже (20.08.2013), Карма Палджор (20.08.2013), Кузьмич (22.08.2013), Нико (20.08.2013), Ондрий (20.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Да найдите-же вы ему кто нибудь девушку! 
Вы не видите, что человек мучается?

----------

Tong Po (20.08.2013), Аурум (20.08.2013), Карма Палджор (20.08.2013), Ондрий (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

... а тут, как раз, недавно некие гражданки жаловались на отсутствие коней. А тут вот он - гарцует и бесхозный!

----------

Карма Палджор (20.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Поняв, что спорить с философией Джонанг он не может, так как ничего в ней не понимает, Германн начал спорить с философией Гелуг.


Философия Джонанг, онтологически, не отличается от шиваизма. Если Вы претендуете на иное понимание, раскройте тему: чем принципиально отличается шунья Джонанг от шуньи шайвов?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Бедняжка. Может кто-нибудь обратиться с мольбой к Таре, раз человек не может себе никого найти?

Ан нет. Остапа вон снова понесло. Ну хоть пару текстов бы почитал, ан нет. Не судьба.

----------


## Neroli

> ... а тут, как раз, недавно некие гражданки жаловались на отсутствие коней. А тут вот он - гарцует и бесхозный!


лучше смерть

----------

Ассаджи (24.08.2013), Аурум (20.08.2013), Карма Палджор (20.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Да найдите-же вы ему кто нибудь девушку! 
> Вы не видите, что человек мучается?


Чаще (вежливо и уважительно) отказываю в близости, чем отказывают самому. Хотите поговорить именно об этом?  :Frown:  А как же философия?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> лучше смерть


Браво, Нероли. Браво

----------


## Германн

> Германн, приветствую!
> 
> Опустим ненужную лирику.
> 
> 
> 
> Это Ваш последний лозунг или Вы кого-то хотели этим подстебнуть?


Хочу обратить внимание на очевидный факт. В Гелуг уже есть верное воззрение, необходимое для полного Пробуждения. "Рантонг" больше напоминает крайнюю интерпретацию прасангики, критиковавшуюся Чже Цонкапой.

----------


## Нико

> Хочу обратить внимание на очевидный факт. В Гелуг уже есть верное воззрение, необходимое для полного Пробуждения. "Рантонг" больше напоминает крайнюю интерпретацию прасангики, критиковавшуюся Чже Цонкапой.


Это вам с утра аквариумные рыбки беззвучно навыли?

----------

Аурум (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это вам с утра аквариумные рыбки беззвучно навыли?


Хороший коан. Каков воющий звук беззвучных аквариумных рыб?

----------

Аурум (20.08.2013), Степан Т (20.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это вам с утра аквариумные рыбки беззвучно навыли?


 :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Философия Джонанг, онтологически, не отличается от шиваизма. Если Вы претендуете на иное понимание, раскройте тему: чем принципиально отличается шунья Джонанг от шуньи шайвов?


Философия Гелуг онтологически не отличается от шри-шри-маха-ачинтья-муктика-сиддханты. Если претендуете на иное понимание,  раскройте тему: чем принципиально отличается воззрение Гелуг от вышеупомянутой сиддханты.

----------

Alex (20.08.2013), Аурум (20.08.2013), Карма Палджор (20.08.2013), Кузьмич (22.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это вам с утра аквариумные рыбки беззвучно навыли?


*шепотом: А может эта.. как его.. Д.Ш-н поет в ухо по ночам? Как раз его специализация по гелук-акбар )))

----------

Аурум (20.08.2013), Карма Палджор (20.08.2013), Нико (20.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Философия Гелуг онтологически не отличается от шри-шри-маха-ачинтья-муктика-сиддханты. Если претендуете на иное понимание,  раскройте тему: чем принципиально отличается воззрение Гелуг от вышеупомянутой сиддханты.


Тонг по. Сейчас пойдёт песня про пустоту пустоты, монизм и прочие интересные слова.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> *шепотом: А может эта.. как его.. Д.Ш-н поет в ухо по ночам? Как раз его специализация по гелук-акбар )))


Через тонкую метную трупку? Ладно хоть не трубку мира с топором за спиной

----------


## Tong Po

> Тонг по. Сейчас пойдёт песня про пустоту пустоты, монизм и прочие интересные слова.


Ну и пусть идёт. Он про другое и не может... Пусть балаболит.

----------

Аурум (20.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну и пусть идёт. Он про другое и не может... Пусть балаболит.


Зато хорошая сказка на ночь. Германн против всех

----------

Tong Po (20.08.2013), Аурум (20.08.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> лучше смерть


- Не, ребята, я выбираю смерть.
Племя:
- А-а, смерть через тумба-юмба...

----------

Neroli (20.08.2013), Карма Палджор (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

А давайте поговорим о лете  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> - Не, ребята, я выбираю смерть.
> Племя:
> - А-а, смерть через тумба-юмба...


... 
- Не будет вам барабана, сволочи! - сказал Котовский папуасам, тыкая себе шилом в голову.
(С)

----------

Карма Палджор (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Через тонкую метную трупку?


не уверен, что на эту радость бабосы имеются.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> не уверен, что на эту радость бабосы имеются.


Да-а-а-а-а. Тогда будет тяжко. Как же еще Д.Ш-н ему нашепчет тайные поучения о буддоизбранности и гелугоподобности?
Вон даже Нероли говорит - лучше смерть!!!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Философия Джонанг, онтологически, не отличается от шиваизма. Если Вы претендуете на иное понимание, раскройте тему: чем принципиально отличается шунья Джонанг от шуньи шайвов?


Вы видите у меня традицию? Ньингма. Философия Джонанг равно как и философия шиваизма меня вообще не интересуют и я о них ничего не знаю. Поэтому не надо меня пожалуйста троллить странными просьбами.

----------

Аурум (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да-а-а-а-а. Тогда будет тяжко. Как же еще Д.Ш-н ему нашепчет тайные поучения о буддоизбранности и гелугоподобности?
> Вон даже Нероли говорит - лучше смерть!!!


волшебные грибы. они - бесплатны. мечта русского тантрика - свой домег в бурятии и лес под боком с речкой (и лусами).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> волшебные грибы. они - бесплатны. мечта русского тантрика - свой домег в бурятии и лес под боком с речкой (и лусами).


Волшебные грибы? Если они есть, то зачем домег и речка? Съел, щелкнул пальцами - и всё появится перед взором. Или съел, а дальше по методу Хоттабыча

----------


## Ондрий

> Волшебные грибы? Если они есть, то зачем домег и речка? Съел, щелкнул пальцами - и всё появится перед взором.


домег на глобусе бурятии нужен для антуражу как правоверному гелугпинцу. это решительно необходимый аттрибут. важнее чем колокольчик! да и за грибами не далеко ходить.



> Или съел, а дальше по методу Хоттабыча


 как сказано выше - трах-тибидох ему не интересно. причины не раскрыты.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> как сказано выше - трах-тибидох ему не интересно. причины не раскрыты.


А как не хотелось пошлить  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

... но опять пришлось.

----------


## Германн

За словами о "высшем" и "среднем" применительно к мадхьямаке Жентонг и Рантонг (под последней понимается прасангика Гелуг) ничего не стоит. Гелуг уже обладает высшим воззрением мадхьямаки, необходимым для конечных результатов Ваджраяны.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Или может писать уже про осень, чтобы разбавить тему тролля...

----------


## Ондрий

> Гелуг уже обладает высшим воззрением мадхьямаки,1 необходимым для конечных результатов Ваджраяны.


ну вот и слава Б-гу! все довольны и давят лыбу от щастья!

----------

Alex (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Или может писать уже про осень, чтобы разбавить тему тролля...


наступила осень, 
отцвела капуста.....

----------


## Neroli

> Или может писать уже про осень, чтобы разбавить тему тролля...


Хотите я испорчу эту тему? 
Ход конем!  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> наступила осень, 
> отцвела капуста.....


И совсем не грустно,
и совсем не пусто

----------

Ашвария (21.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хотите я испорчу эту тему? 
> Ход конем!


Всегда пож-та  :Smilie: 
А чем испортите? Скажете что согласны пребывать с Германном? Что только смерть разлучит вас?  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Всегда пож-та 
> А чем испортите? Скажете что согласны пребывать с Германном? Что только смерть разлучит вас?


Хотя, нет, вы вроде и сами справляетесь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> как сказано выше - трах-тибидох ему не интересно. причины не раскрыты.


Моя страсть - любопытство. Секс слишком обыденная вещь, чтоб ещё и писать о нём специально. Совсем другое дело созерцание пустотности: то, чем стараюсь заниматься в гуще повседневной деятельности. Мне очень любопытно, что произойдёт с умом, если старательно нацелить его так, как надо. 
Могу сказать, что даже размышления о пустоте, рассудочные, делают меня спокойней. И это очень любопытный результат.
А что касается секса, то я к нему слишком привязан. Монахом бы стать не сумел. Было бы любопытно, опять же, избавиться от пристрастия к сексу, но даже не знаю, как это возможно. Бесстрастным не могу себя представить, могу лишь контролировать видимое поведение. 
Вроде бы, страсть ослабляется при сне на досках. А вот созерцание разложившихся тел, или телесных нечистот, меня не расхолаживает (как должно быть в теории). От злобы и зависти, на уровне реакций, я во многом избавился - а вот со страстью увы. Похотлив. Страсть тоньше и липче злости, её в упор не замечаешь, а уже насквозь пропитан страстью, как бумага маслом. Со злостью значительно проще. 
Что касается женщин, они по природе привязчивы, и что бы - искренне! - не говорили, но близость для них развивается в близкие отношения. Это причина, чтоб их не обманывать - и самому не рисковать связать жизнь с женщиной, с которой потом не будешь ладить. Мне кажется, религиозный человек должен стараться быть хорошим, честным: я стараюсь женщин не обманывать, поэтому не верю их словам. Сплю только с теми, с кем могу, при случае, продолжить отношения. 
Жену-буддистку искать перестал, да и незачем. Мои женщины всё равно принимают буддизм. Жаль, что не все потом усердно практикуют, но и я не бодхисаттва, чтобы найти великую и экстраординарную жену. Короче говоря, у меня в жизни всё нормально, жаловаться просто грех. И я не знаю, зачем обсуждать на религиозном форуме именно секс - вместо того, чтоб им по ходу жизни заниматься.

----------

Alex (20.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хотя, нет, вы вроде и сами справляетесь.


Германн справляется за всех. и весьма удачно. даже Дрона призывать не надо.
Даже за примером далеко ходить не надо. В теме написали про хоттабыча и вариант с выдиранием волоска из бороды. А Германн сразу перевел всё на секс....

----------

Neroli (20.08.2013), Ашвария (21.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Германн справляется за всех. и весьма удачно. даже Дрона призывать не надо


 :Smilie: 
А мне понравилось его предыдущее сообщение, весьма связно.

----------


## Ондрий

а я вам Нероли говорил, но вы сразу "нет! лучше смерть!!"
а потом говорят, что бодхисаттв на БФе нету.. эх вы...


La donna è mobile
Qual piuma al vento,
Muta daccento — e di pensiero.
Sempre un amabile,
Leggiadro viso,
In pianto o in riso, — è menzognero.

----------


## Neroli

Нет, Ондрий, я все еще за смерть!

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, Ондрий, я все еще за смерть!


ну и зря.. 
любовь всяко лучше лучше смерти.

----------


## Neroli

> ну и зря.. 
> любовь всяко лучше лучше смерти.


Ну что Вы меня то под коня, то под Германна. Я требую гуманного к себе отношения!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну что Вы меня то под коня, то под Германна. Я требую гуманного к себе отношения!


То есть согласно методе Германна, между Германном и конём нет разницы. Вот незадача

----------


## Аурум

> То есть согласно методе Германна, между Германном и конём нет разницы. Вот незадача


Третьего не дано?!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Третьего не дано?!


Третье? Наполовину конь, украшенный пустотой пустоты?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Третье? Наполовину конь, украшенный пустотой пустоты?

----------

Карма Палджор (21.08.2013), Ондрий (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Aion (21.08.2013), Карма Палджор (21.08.2013), Кузьмич (22.08.2013), Ондрий (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну что Вы меня то под коня, то под Германна. Я требую гуманного к себе отношения!


Экая вы привереда))).. если "под" не нравится, ну тогда "над"... это гуманнее?
тем более, что я вообще-то про настоящую любовь, а вовсе не про позиции  :Wink: 

А вот мы с вами долго так, как Дедушка Ленин молоком и хлебным мякишом для чернильницы, писать будем?)))) Увидит, Крупская - спалит!....

----------


## Neroli

> Экая вы привереда))).. если "под" не нравится, ну тогда "над"... это гуманнее?
> тем более, что я вообще-то про настоящую любовь, а вовсе не про позиции 
> 
> мы с вами долго так, как Дедушка Ленин молоком и хлебным мякишом, писать будем?)))) Увидит, Крупская - спалит!....


Ондрий, хватит издеваться, какая настоящая любовь с конем? Различающую мудрость включите, пожалуйста, уже  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Ондрий, хватит издеваться, какая настоящая любовь с конем? Различающую мудрость включите, пожалуйста, уже


я вам про любовь, а вы опять про коня?!!! Причем тут конь-то, ради Б-га?))))

----------


## Neroli

> я вам про любовь, а вы опять про коня?!!! Причем тут конь-то, ради Б-га?))))


а-а. Про платоническую?

----------


## Ондрий

> а-а. Про платоническую?


мадам имела художника для души, мужа для престижа и кучера (или все-таки коня?? я не уловил...) - для удовольствий....

ну чисто платоническую любовь я и врагу не пожелаю. А я ж вам не враг!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Итак, [ваше] суждение: «Если нет самосущего, что тогда может существовать?!»—совершенно ясно [показывает] неразличение отсутствия самобытия и несуществования ростка.


А что такое "самосущее" и "самобытие"?

----------


## Карма Палджор

А еще скоро новый год

----------

Ондрий (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А еще скоро новый год


мой единственный любимый праздник, который любится сам по себе, а не потому что так надо.
имхо, все же у нас нг как-то более языческо-мистически ощущается, чем западный light-санта и рождество. и по антуражу и по методе празднования... и вообще, русский нг самый лучший праздник!

----------

Alex (21.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я вот ещё чего в упор не понимаю, так это, если подходить с точки зрения прагматики, какой смысл во всех этих постах Германна, например вот в этом?

Понятно, что гелугпинцы на этом форуме не согласятся с тем, что рангтонг —это на самом деле не рангтонг, потому что это бред. И дальше Германн просто будет тупо повторять свой исходный тезис в надежде его им внушить. Потом количество коней в теме перевесит Германна и тему закроют как оффтопик.

Хорошо, допустим, он оказался бы прав и гелугпинцы этого форума согласились бы, что рангтонг —это на самом деле не рангтонг. Чего на самом деле хочет Германн? Объявить всех гелугпа шактами? Объявить всех джонангпа не буддистами? Зачем надо ко всем лезть и всех кем-то объявлять? Вот в упор не понимаю, извините.

----------

Alex (21.08.2013), Gakusei (21.08.2013), Аурум (21.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

Недостаток секса в организме органически приводит к отрицанию рангтонгов в прасангике. Это просто пример.

----------

Игорь Канунников (21.08.2013), Карма Палджор (21.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9SjpaA1AOY
ИЗВИНЯЙТЕ, ЕСЛИ ОФФТОП

----------

Neroli (21.08.2013), Ашвария (21.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> ИЗВИНЯЙТЕ, ЕСЛИ ОФФТОП


И немножко ерунды
От Никиты Джигурды  :Smilie: 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YDx0dhr...%3DYDx0dhrvixk

----------


## Neroli

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9SjpaA1AOY
> ИЗВИНЯЙТЕ, ЕСЛИ ОФФТОП


Нико, спасибо, как раз про меня. Реально смешно очень )))

----------

Нико (21.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А что такое "самосущее" и "самобытие"?


Нечто неизменное, застывшее, неподвижное, жёстко фиксированное, самоизолированное, отдельное.

----------


## Ашвария

> Нечто неизменное, застывшее, неподвижное, жёстко фиксированное, самоизолированное, отдельное.


Понятно.  :Wink: 
Ислам~~~Мекка~~~Кааба

----------


## Германн

> Недостаток секса в организме органически приводит к отрицанию рангтонгов в прасангике. Это просто пример.


У меня ровно столько секса, сколько нужно мне самому. Не страдаю. А вот от спутанности сознания, порождаемой сексуальным влечением, я бы хотел наконец-то избавиться. Хорошо, когда секс просто секс; а симпатия к женщинам чистая, без эротического подтекста. Лично мне трудно работать с тремя "липкими" (путающими всё остальное) вещами: половым влечением, желанием эмоциональной близости, да заносчивостью (включая фальшивое самоуничижение). Но зато полностью избавился от цинизма и более-менее задавил страсть к насмешкам. 

"Жентонг" и "рантонг" это просто слова, в отрыве от настоящей Гелуг. После 45-й страницы по изданию 5-го тома "Ламрима" есть ещё несколько страниц, на которых очень подробно проводится разграничение между функционированием и абсолютно реальным ("истинным") существованием. "Рантонг" отрицает функционирование, проявление мудрости Будды, а этого в Гелуг не было и нет. Более того, крайне понятая пустота - коренное падение Ваджраяны. 

Нагарджуна использовал позитивные определения не потому, что был сторонником жентонг, а потому, что это норма для мадхьямаки (прасангики в том числе). Незачем ломиться в открытую дверь, утверждая проявление мудрости Будды, которое никто в Гелуг не отрицал.

----------


## Ашвария

> У меня ровно столько секса, сколько нужно мне самому. Не страдаю. А вот от спутанности сознания, порождаемой сексуальным влечением, я бы хотел наконец-то избавиться. Хорошо, когда секс просто секс; а симпатия к женщинам чистая, без эротического подтекста. Лично мне трудно работать с тремя "липкими" (путающими всё остальное) вещами: половым влечением, желанием эмоциональной близости, да заносчивостью (включая фальшивое самоуничижение). Но зато полностью избавился от цинизма и более-менее задавил страсть к насмешкам.


Понятно.
Монастырь~~~Целибат~~~Освобождение

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Понятно.
> Монастырь~~~Целибат~~~Освобождение


Морг~~~морг~~~морг

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> "Жентонг" и "рантонг" это просто слова, в отрыве от настоящей Гелуг. После 45-й страницы по изданию 5-го тома "Ламрима" есть ещё несколько страниц, на которых очень подробно проводится разграничение между функционированием и абсолютно реальным ("истинным") существованием. "Рантонг" отрицает функционирование, проявление мудрости Будды, а этого в Гелуг не было и нет. Более того, крайне понятая пустота - коренное падение Ваджраяны. 
> 
> Нагарджуна использовал позитивные определения не потому, что был сторонником жентонг, а потому, что это норма для мадхьямаки (прасангики в том числе). Незачем ломиться в открытую дверь, утверждая проявление мудрости Будды, которое никто в Гелуг не отрицал.


Понятно.
Комментарий Таранатхи на Сутру Сердца Вы не читали.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Морг~~~морг~~~морг


 :Wink:  ~~~  :Wink:  ~~  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ~~~  ~~


тонгпа ньи ду гьюр

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Понятно.
> Комментарий Таранатхи на Сутру Сердца Вы не читали.


Сутра Сердца: "Благословенный погрузился в самадхи аспектов дхарм, называемое «Глубинное Проявление». Тогда же бодхисаттва-махасаттва, Благородный Повелитель Авалокитешвара, через практику глубинного беспредельного полного знания, увидел, что пять скандх (составляющих личности) пусты по своей природе." 

Таранатха: "В учении говорится об этой естественной пустоте пяти скандх отдельно от глубинного беспредельного знания, и из этого следует, что глубинное беспредельное знание – не пустое по своей сути. Таким образом, это первое место в сутре, которое ясно учит Срединному Пути Пустоты-Другого."

Чже Цонкапа: 
«Победители говорят, что пустота,
несомненно, искореняет все теории,
[но] те, у кого пустота—теория,
безнадежны и неизлечимы.»
[Слова] «пустота—теория» относятся, однако, не к [гносеологической] идее пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия, а подразумевают [онтологическое] понимание пустоты, [отсутствия] самобытия как чего-то истинно [существующего], воззрение на нее как на
вещь. Ведь в «Буддапалите» (13.8) [находим] ясное, подкрепленное примером высказывание:
«Если тем, кто привязан к [мысли] “вещи существуют силой собственной сущности”, объяснить, что сущность вещей—пустота: “Пустота означает, что вещи [лишь] воображаются(gdags-pa) в силу причин и условий, сочетающихся в ходе обусловленного происхождения; вещи не существуют ‘силой собственной сущности’”»,—то можно их отвратить от привязанности к такой [мысли]. Но тех, кто привязан к пустоте как к вещи, никто не способен отвратить от этой привязанности. Так, [попрошайке], который после твоих слов: “Ничего не имею”,—говорит: “Дай то ничего”,—разве докажешь отсутствие [имущества]?!"

__
За скандхами не скрывается отдельный от пустых скандх Атман, который постигает скандхи.

----------


## Ашвария

> __
> За скандхами не скрывается отдельный от пустых скандх Атман, который постигает скандхи.


Понятно.
Даже не скрывается  :Wink: 
Вывод:
уважаемый Германн обнаружил Атмана у себя в середине глубинного познавания и презентует сие как якобы Срединный путь.
~~Думатель~~~ а внутре неонка.

----------


## Alex

> Думатель


Вы даже не представляете, как рассекретили Германна...

----------

Ашвария (21.08.2013), Кузьмич (22.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы даже не представляете, как рассекретили Германна...


Он уже давно рассекречен. Всё жёстко, по-нашему, по-советски.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Он уже давно рассекречен. Всё жёстко, по-нашему, по-советски.


Осталось в соответствии с советскими принципами - созвать комсомольское собрание, собрание парткома, профсоюза и пр. - и заклеймить позором  :Smilie: 
Печатью пропечатать. На доску вывесить и пы ры и ты ды

----------


## Нико

> Осталось в соответствии с советскими принципами - созвать комсомольское собрание, собрание парткома, профсоюза и пр. - и заклеймить позором 
> Печатью пропечатать. На доску вывесить и пы ры и ты ды



Во, товарищеский суд. Рассекретить Германна на нём. ))))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Во, товарищеский суд. Рассекретить Германна на нём. ))))


И пусть сдасть партбилет  :Smilie:  Негоже ему с этой корочкой ходить, не гоже  :Smilie: 

И так очередная тема Германна превратилась чудесным образом в средство для поднятия настроения и здоровых или нездоровых (по объему) шуток

----------


## Alex

Да ладно прикалываться. Германн хороший, просто зациклен на некоторых сверхценных для него идеях.

----------

Anthony (23.08.2013), Ондрий (21.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Понятно.
> Даже не скрывается 
> Вывод:
> уважаемый Германн обнаружил Атмана у себя в середине глубинного познавания и презентует сие как якобы Срединный путь.
> ~~Думатель~~~ а внутре неонка.


На том же сайте: http://www.jonangpa.ru/sitemap/
"Алаяджняна или Татхагатагарбха, Будда-природы является основой всего, всех воспринимаемых явлений. В рассмотрении двух истин, алаявиджняна является относительной, пустой от своей собственной природы, и не существует на уровне Абсолютной истины, тогда как алаяджняна пуста от другого и существует в абсолютной реальности. Будда-природа является основой (алаяджняна, kun gzhi ye shes) для всех воспринимаемых явлений сансары и Нирваны. Однако это сияющее пробужденное пространство, присутствующее в потоке ума каждого живого существа, не является причиной сансары, хотя существование сансары и было бы невозможно без него." Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо.

Если бы эта светоносная ясность была состоянием дхарм, а не чем-то отдельным, стоящим за ними - отрицаемого Атмана бы не было. Но она понимается как нечто отдельное, что познаёт скандхи - в жентонге получается тот самый (отрицаемый буддистами) Атман. 

Для того же, чтобы говорить о дхармах; либо о Ясном Свете (состоянии всех дхарм) - не нужно вводить такую дополнительную сущность, получая в результате эквивалент онтологии индуизма.

За скандхами не стоит отдельная от них мудрость, которая их постигает.

----------

Tong Po (22.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Устал смеяться

----------


## Германн

Таранатха: "В учении говорится об этой естественной пустоте пяти скандх *отдельно от глубинного беспредельного знания*, и из этого следует, что глубинное беспредельное знание – не пустое по своей сути."

Так же *отдельно* от иллюзорной (абсолютно пустой) личности, с несовершенством человека, реальное совершенство Брахмана, в своём законченном великолепии уже скрывающегося за феноменами. В Гелуг же *подобие* иллюзии (пустота именно от самобытия: *не абсолютная* пустота дхарм).

*За* пустыми феноменами всецело пробуждённый Будда не скрывается, как природа вещей (как самостоятельная, реальная со своей стороны природа, уже актуально совершенная). Пустота конечный онтологический принцип, и всё пусто от самобытия (при том, что сама пустота не субстанция).

Это не мешает светоносной ясности, состоянию всех дхарм (Ясному Свету) и другим аспектам. Прасангики могут описывать их *позитивно* и без помощи жентонг (т.е. без возрождения концепции Атмана).

Как такое возможно - написано в 5 томе Ламрима Чже Цонкапы, начиная с 45 стр.

----------


## Ашвария

> На том же сайте: http://www.jonangpa.ru/sitemap/
> "Алаяджняна или Татхагатагарбха, Будда-природы является основой всего, всех воспринимаемых явлений. В рассмотрении двух истин, алаявиджняна является относительной, пустой от своей собственной природы, и не существует на уровне Абсолютной истины, тогда как алаяджняна пуста от другого и существует в абсолютной реальности. Будда-природа является основой (алаяджняна, kun gzhi ye shes) для всех воспринимаемых явлений сансары и Нирваны. Однако это сияющее пробужденное пространство, присутствующее в потоке ума каждого живого существа, не является причиной сансары, хотя существование сансары и было бы невозможно без него." Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо.
> 
> Если бы эта светоносная ясность была состоянием дхарм, а не чем-то отдельным, стоящим за ними - отрицаемого Атмана бы не было. Но она понимается как нечто отдельное, что познаёт скандхи - в жентонге получается тот самый (отрицаемый буддистами) Атман. 
> 
> Для того же, чтобы говорить о дхармах; либо о Ясном Свете (состоянии всех дхарм) - не нужно вводить такую дополнительную сущность, получая в результате эквивалент онтологии индуизма.
> 
> За скандхами не стоит отдельная от них мудрость, которая их постигает.


Понятно.
За скандами не стоит.
В Татхагатагарбхе Германном обнаружены отпечатки Атмана.
Германн хочет на работу в 4-е управление КГБ.
Кончать смеяться ~~~ начать бояться.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Философия Джонанг, онтологически, не отличается от шиваизма. Если Вы претендуете на иное понимание, раскройте тему: чем принципиально отличается шунья Джонанг от шуньи шайвов?


Германн, а купите слона  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ?

----------

Аурум (22.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Германн, а купите слона ?


Низя, у его ухи большие повянут. Лучше уважаемому Германну питончика продайте, у его вообще ухов нет. И уважаемому Германну радость: длинный и всюду одинаковый, как эти хозяйские темы и тащица. И говорит тот звук, с которого все Германновы любимые слова начинаются:  :Wink: шшшшшшш~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tong Po

> На том же сайте: http://www.jonangpa.ru/sitemap/
> "Алаяджняна или Татхагатагарбха, Будда-природы является основой всего, всех воспринимаемых явлений. В рассмотрении двух истин, алаявиджняна является относительной, пустой от своей собственной природы, и не существует на уровне Абсолютной истины, тогда как алаяджняна пуста от другого и существует в абсолютной реальности. Будда-природа является основой (алаяджняна, kun gzhi ye shes) для всех воспринимаемых явлений сансары и Нирваны. Однако это сияющее пробужденное пространство, присутствующее в потоке ума каждого живого существа, не является причиной сансары, хотя существование сансары и было бы невозможно без него." Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо.
> 
> Если бы эта светоносная ясность была состоянием дхарм, а не чем-то отдельным, стоящим за ними - отрицаемого Атмана бы не было. Но она понимается как нечто отдельное, что познаёт скандхи - в жентонге получается тот самый (отрицаемый буддистами) Атман. 
> 
> Для того же, чтобы говорить о дхармах; либо о Ясном Свете (состоянии всех дхарм) - не нужно вводить такую дополнительную сущность, получая в результате эквивалент онтологии индуизма.
> 
> За скандхами не стоит отдельная от них мудрость, которая их постигает.



Германн, Вы совершенно н понимаете написанного. Нету там никакого индуистского Брахмана. Хотя и похоже, на первый взгляд. Никакая "мудрость" никаких скандх не постигает. Постигает их (скандхи) как раз омрачённый ум. Как и в Гелуг и в Тхераваде, собственно.

----------


## Tong Po

И вообще непонятно с какой стати в разделе "Гелуг" обсуждается Джонанг?

----------

Аурум (22.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

Предмет отрицания в Гелуг уже, чем в т.н. "мадхьямаке Рантонг". В Гелуг отрицаются не проявления, не дхармы; отвергаются не позитивные определения Ясного Света (состояния всех дхарм) - а только самобытие. Поэтому, в отличие от т.н. "мадхьямаки Рантонг", прасангика Гелуг не является отрицанием, не утверждающим ничего взамен. "Мадхьямака Рантонг" не соответствует прасангике Гелуг: "Рантонг" - это ярлык.

Для позитивной метафизики подход Жентонг (позиционируемый как альтернатива Рантонг) не нужен.
Позитивные определения в Гелуг уже используются, и нет никакого смысла возрождать концепцию Атмана.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Предмет отрицания в Гелуг уже, чем в т.н. "мадхьямаке Рантонг". В Гелуг отрицаются не проявления, не дхармы; отвергаются не позитивные определения Ясного Света (состояния всех дхарм) - а только самобытие. Поэтому, в отличие от т.н. "мадхьямаки Рантонг", прасангика Гелуг не является отрицанием, не утверждающим ничего взамен. "Мадхьямака Рантонг" не соответствует прасангике Гелуг: "Рантонг" - это ярлык.


Написал человек, который с терминологи ей не дружит.

----------

Tong Po (22.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Предмет отрицания в Гелуг уже, чем в т.н. "мадхьямаке Рантонг". В Гелуг отрицаются не проявления, не дхармы; отвергаются не позитивные определения Ясного Света (состояния всех дхарм) - а только самобытие. Поэтому, в отличие от т.н. "мадхьямаки Рантонг", прасангика Гелуг не является отрицанием, не утверждающим ничего взамен. "Мадхьямака Рантонг" не соответствует прасангике Гелуг: "Рантонг" - это ярлык.
> 
> Для позитивной метафизики подход Жентонг (позиционируемый как альтернатива Рантонг) не нужен.
> Позитивные определения в Гелуг уже используются, и нет никакого смысла возрождать концепцию Атмана.


Германн, извините, но я вообще не поняла смысл данного сообщения.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, извините, но я вообще не поняла смысл данного сообщения.


Прасангику Гелуг обвиняют в расширении предмета отрицания, приравнивая к т.н. "мадхьямаке Рантонг". Это не соответствует действительности: прасангика не является голым нигилистическим отрицанием, не утверждающем ничего взамен. Ясный Свет, например, определяется гелугпинцами позитивно - без утраты воззрения мадхьямака-прасангики. Для позитивной метафизики не нужен "Жентонг".

----------


## Tong Po

> Германн, извините, но я вообще не поняла смысл данного сообщения.


Это потому что его там нет.

----------


## Tong Po

> Прасангику Гелуг обвиняют в расширении предмета отрицания, приравнивая к т.н. "мадхьямаке Рантонг". Это не соответствует действительности: прасангика не является голым нигилистическим отрицанием, не утверждающем ничего взамен. Ясный Свет, например, определяется гелугпинцами позитивно - без утраты воззрения мадхьямака-прасангики. Для позитивной метафизики не нужен "Жентонг".


Те, кому не нужен прекрасно обходятся без Ваших нудных поучений. Те, кому нужен - тем более обойдутся без Ваших безграмотных поучений.

----------


## Германн

С тем, что в гелугпинской философии нет всех возможных деталей, спорить не буду. Но школьный подход Гелуг предусматривает и позитивную метафизику. Это прекрасно понимают бонцы, расширяющие мадхьямака-прасангику (изучаемую бонцами в гелугпинских монастырях) до философии Дзогчен.

----------


## Нико

> С тем, что в гелугпинской философии нет всех возможных деталей, спорить не буду. Но школьный подход Гелуг предусматривает и позитивную метафизику. Это прекрасно понимают бонцы, расширяющие мадхьямака-прасангику (изучаемую бонцами в гелугпинских монастырях) до философии Дзогчен.


Нету бонцев в гелугпинских монастырях. И ничего бонцы не расширяют до философии дзогчен.

----------


## Германн

> Нету бонцев в гелугпинских монастырях. И ничего бонцы не расширяют до философии дзогчен.


Если будет время и желание, можете почитать лекции Лопон Тензин Намдака по Дзогчен.

----------


## Ашвария

Непонятно. #95 
Очепятка, что ли?
Бонцы становятся монахами Гелуг, с целью чтобы изучать сущность Мадхьямаки традиции Джонанг??
Может это жители города Бонн из Германнии???

----------

Tong Po (22.08.2013), Аурум (22.08.2013), Карма Палджор (22.08.2013), Нико (22.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если будет время и желание, можете почитать лекции Лопон Тензин Намдака по Дзогчен.


Спасибо, но я как-нибудь обойдусь без бонской версии дзогчен :EEK!:

----------

Tong Po (22.08.2013), Аурум (22.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Непонятно.
> Очепятка, что ли?
> Бонцы становятся монахами Гелуг, с целью чтобы изучать сущность Мадхьямаки традиции Джонанг??
> Может это жители города Бонн из Германнии???


Бонцы изучают мадхьямака-прасангику в монастырях Гелуг. Участвуют в диспутах с гелугпинцами. В буддийской литературе, философия Дзогчен (это позитивная метафизика) тоже прекрасно уживается с гелугпинской: кадаг трактуется как пустота мадхьямака-прасангики. В результате, учения Дзогчен чётко и внятно отличаются от шиваитских. Если же использовать подход Джонанг, принципиального различия между буддизмом и индуизмом (в онтологии) не будет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С тем, что в гелугпинской философии нет всех возможных деталей, спорить не буду. Но школьный подход Гелуг предусматривает и позитивную метафизику. Это прекрасно понимают бонцы, расширяющие мадхьямака-прасангику (изучаемую бонцами в гелугпинских монастырях) до философии Дзогчен.


Опаньки. Вот новость так новость. Уже и бонцев приплел к гелуг. Маладец.

----------

Ашвария (22.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Спасибо, но я как-нибудь обойдусь без бонской версии дзогчен


И не думаю, что она круче Германнской версии шактизма в Джонанге  :Wink:

----------

Нико (22.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

Германн, Вы не находите, что позитивная метафизика противоречит пустоте пустоты? У Вас изменились взгляды?

----------

Аурум (22.08.2013), Ашвария (22.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

Для построения позитивной метафизики вовсе не обязательно вносить в буддизм концепцию Атмана. В гелугпинской философии уже есть всё,  необходимое для этого.

----------


## Ашвария

> Германн, Вы не находите, что позитивная метафизика противоречит пустоте пустоты? У Вас изменились взгляды?


Оййй, кажется догадываюсь.
Уважаемый Германн в городе Бонн по ночам почитывает Е.П.Блаватскую, объяснения на которую получает у АУУтентичных кураевцев.

----------

Tong Po (22.08.2013), Аурум (22.08.2013), Карма Палджор (22.08.2013), Нико (22.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Бонцы изучают мадхьямака-прасангику в монастырях Гелуг. Участвуют в диспутах с гелугпинцами. В буддийской литературе, философия Дзогчен (это позитивная метафизика) тоже прекрасно уживается с гелугпинской: кадаг трактуется как пустота мадхьямака-прасангики. В результате, учения Дзогчен чётко и внятно отличаются от шиваитских. Если же использовать подход Джонанг, принципиального различия между буддизмом и индуизмом (в онтологии) не будет.


Понятно.
Принципиального различия с анатомо-физиологической точки зрения у боннцев, знакомящихся с основами буддизма и индуизма, в Германнии не обнаружено.

----------


## Ашвария

> Для построения позитивной метафизики вовсе не обязательно вносить в буддизм концепцию Атмана. В гелугпинской философии уже есть всё,  необходимое для этого.


Непонятно.
Так это гелугпинский монастырь был, в который Е.П.Блаватская посещала года три, живя в Тибете перед написанием Тайной Доктрины?
Так это мы все сейчас получаемся свидетелями исторического момента, как создаётся долгожданный теософами следующий том тайной доктрины, называемый Германнским??

----------


## Германн

> Непонятно.
> Так это гелугпинский монастырь был, в который Е.П.Блаватская посещала года три, живя в Тибете перед написанием Тайной Доктрины?
> Так это мы все сейчас получаемся свидетелями исторического момента, как создаётся долгожданный теософами следующий том тайной доктрины, называемый Германнским??


Бонцы действительно обучаются философии в гелугпинских монастырях, участвуют в традиционных диспутах прасангиков. Ело Ринпоче, например, рассказывал о бонском монахе, с которым вместе обучался. В бонских книгах много места уделяется прасангике: и хотя та философия, что выстраивается ими для Дзогчен, не совпадает с прасангикой - в том, что касается онтологии пустоты, противоречий нет. 
Лонгченпа тоже восхвалял мадхьямака-прасангику, и не противоречил ей онтологически. 

Прасангике противоречит лишь жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи - который невозможно отличить, принципиальным образом, от шиваитской онтологии.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, Вы не находите, что позитивная метафизика противоречит пустоте пустоты? У Вас изменились взгляды?


Позитивная метафизика *не* противоречит пустоте пустоты. В издании Ламрима, в 5-м томе, начиная с 45 страницы подробно расписано, почему (возражения Чже Цонкапы реалистам и т.д.) Что касается философии Дзогчен, кадаг в ней соответствует пустоте мадхьямака-прасангики. Если же вместо "двух истин" говорится об "одной истине", это акцент на йермэд, нераздельности формы и пустоты - это *не* замещение пустоты единой всеобщей субстанцией, в качестве "одной истины". Онтология остаётся буддийской.

----------


## Ашвария

> Бонцы действительно обучаются философии в гелугпинских монастырях, участвуют в традиционных диспутах прасангиков. Ело Ринпоче, например, рассказывал о бонском монахе, с которым вместе обучался. В бонских книгах много места уделяется прасангике: и хотя та философия, что выстраивается ими для Дзогчен, не совпадает с прасангикой - в том, что касается онтологии пустоты, противоречий нет. 
> Лонгченпа тоже восхвалял мадхьямака-прасангику, и не противоречил ей онтологически. 
> 
> Прасангике противоречит лишь жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи - который невозможно отличить, принципиальным образом, от шиваитской онтологии.


Непонятно.
Шиваитскую онтологию Вы тоже вместе с другими боннцами в том гелугпинском монастыре изучали? или монастырь совсем не гелугпинский был??

----------


## Германн

Пустота это конечный онтологический принцип (без противоречия несубстанциональности шуньи): от Тхеравады, где все дхаммы анатта, до Дзогчен, где кадаг соответствует пустоте мадхьямака-прасангики. В этом единство буддизма - при отличии от всех прочих учений.

----------


## Нико

> Пустота это конечный онтологический принцип (без противоречия несубстанциональности шуньи): от Тхеравады, где все дхаммы анатта, до Дзогчен, где кадаг соответствует пустоте мадхьямака-прасангики. Это единственный способ увидеть единство буддизма при отличии от всех прочих учений.


Простите, Германн, но онтология и пустота -- понятия несовместимые.

----------

Tong Po (22.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Простите, Германн, но онтология и пустота -- понятия несовместимые.


Пустота это и есть специфически-буддийская онтология. Да, она отличается от всех прочих. Другой такой онтологии нет.

----------


## Нико

> Пустота это и есть специфически-буддийская онтология. Да, она отличается от всех прочих. Другой такой онтологии нет.


В прасангике вообще нет гносеологии и отнологии. Это всё западные придумки.

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> В прасангике вообще нет гносеологии и отнологии. Это всё западные придумки.


Следует опираться на значение, не на слова.

----------


## Нико

> Следует опираться на значение, не на слова.


Да, и не использовать странных слов, которых нет в буддизме.

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.08.2013), Карма Палджор (22.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, и не использовать странных слов, которых нет в буддизме.


Нико. Он же вас в игнор скоро пропишет  :Smilie: 
А вообще интересно - может ли тролль утолить свой голод

----------


## Германн

> Да, и не использовать странных слов, которых нет в буддизме.


"Что же принципиально нового внес буддизм в философскую проблематику индийской интеллектуальной традиции? Прежде всего, это сама *буддийская онтология как онтология бессубстратного процесса*, противостоящая брахманистскому статическому субстанциализму и реализму (буддисты всегда тяготели к номинализму). Огромную роль сыграло и введение буддистами категории “дхарма” как элементарного психофизического состояния, носителя “своего собственного признака”, который, будучи “несомым” неотличен от своего носителя (опять-таки, в отличие от субстанции брахманистов)." http://etor.h1.ru/buddhcivil.html (Е.А. Торчинов)

----------


## Германн

"Мы можем поделить все мировые религии на две большие группы: теистические религии, утверждающие существование Создателя, и нетеистические религии, которые этого не утверждают. Христианство, иудаизм, ислам и индуизм – это всё примеры теистических религий. Буддизм, джайнизм и одна из ветвей древнеиндийской традиции, называемая Санкхья, представляют собой примеры религий нетеистических.
В рамках нетеистических религий мы снова можем обнаружить две группы: религии, которые утверждают существование атмана , вечной души, являющейся единой, постоянной и неизменной сущностью, и те, которые этого не утверждают. Буддизм является единственным примером второго вида. Действительно, именно отрицание неизменного принципа, или вечной души, является одной из основных характеристик, отличающих буддизм от всех прочих нетеистических традиций." http://log-in.ru/books/sutra-serdcsa...ma-xiv-vostok/ (Е.С. Далай-Лама)

----------


## Нико

> "Что же принципиально нового внес буддизм в философскую проблематику индийской интеллектуальной традиции? Прежде всего, это сама *буддийская онтология как онтология бессубстратного процесса*, противостоящая брахманистскому статическому субстанциализму и реализму (буддисты всегда тяготели к номинализму). Огромную роль сыграло и введение буддистами категории “дхарма” как элементарного психофизического состояния, носителя “своего собственного признака”, который, будучи “несомым” неотличен от своего носителя (опять-таки, в отличие от субстанции брахманистов)." http://etor.h1.ru/buddhcivil.html (Е.А. Торчинов)


А чего Вы на Торчинова опираетесь? Он ведь не буддистом, а буддологом типа был.

----------


## Германн

> А чего Вы на Торчинова опираетесь? Он ведь не буддистом, а буддологом типа был.


Напоминаю об очевидном. Есть философская терминология, и разговоры о буддийской онтологии корректны. Онтология это учение о том, что есть на самом деле; а гносеология - о том, откуда знание об этом. Если цитировать только буддийских авторов, ссылка в начале топика: есть чёткое определение "объекта отрицания" в прасангике (одноимённая глава в Ламриме). 

Прасангика не отрицает Ясный Свет.
"Рантонг" не соответствует прасангике Гелуг.

----------


## Нико

> Прасангика не отрицает Ясный Свет.
> "Рантонг" не соответствует прасангике Гелуг.


Германн, почему Вы с довольно туповатым упорством повторяете одни и те вещи-лозунги? Вы хотите кого-то зомбировать? 

Прасангика не отрицает ясный свет. Да, не отрицает. Рантонг, правда, соответствует прасангике Гелуг.

----------

Tong Po (22.08.2013), Аурум (22.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> . . . Огромную роль сыграло и введение буддистами категории “дхарма” как элементарного психофизического состояния, носителя “своего собственного признака”, который, будучи “несомым” неотличен от своего носителя (опять-таки, в отличие от субстанции брахманистов)." http://etor.h1.ru/buddhcivil.html (Е.А. Торчинов)


Дхармы никогда и никем из настоящих индуистов субстанцией и не называются. И именно то что сказал уважаемый Торчинов, - это и в индуизме так дхармы и понимаются. Потому что это - одна из граней значения этого санскритского слова, которое никогда не означало никакую субстанцию ни в одном контексте. В западных языках аналогов, даже приближённых, не существует. Потому в последний век введено понятие Дхармических религий. Спросите у самого Торчинова, ибо я не претендую даже на доверие ввиду заявленной традиции, которой кстати зря Вы приписываете не существующий глобальный вещизм, это говорит об отсутствии элементарного знакомства с ней, всего лишь.

----------


## Нико

> Спросите у самого Торчинова, ибо я не претендую даже на доверие ввиду заявленной традиции, которой кстати зря Вы приписываете не существующий глобальный вещизм, это говорит об отсутствии элементарного знакомства с ней, всего лишь.


Уважаемого проф. Торчинова уже давно нет с нами.

----------

Ашвария (22.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А чего Вы на Торчинова опираетесь? Он ведь не буддистом, а буддологом типа был.


Можно опираться и на буддологов, если у них их цитаты получается выдрать что-то для подтверждения своих бредовых доводов, вы что не знали, Нико?

Е.А. Торчинов кстати был буддийским учителем. Правда, в Дальневосточной традиции, которую Германн буддизмом не признаёт.

----------

Tong Po (22.08.2013), Аурум (22.08.2013), Ашвария (22.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.08.2013), Карма Палджор (22.08.2013), Нико (22.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, почему Вы с довольно туповатым упорством повторяете одни и те вещи-лозунги? Вы хотите кого-то зомбировать? 
> Прасангика не отрицает ясный свет. Да, не отрицает. Рантонг, правда, соответствует прасангике Гелуг.


Стараюсь чётко и внятно формулировать свои мысли. Теперь Ваша очередь  :Smilie:  
Как, не отрицая Ясный Свет, прасангика Гелуг "представляет собой отрицание, не утверждающее ничего взамен"?

----------


## Германн

> Можно опираться и на буддологов, если у них их цитаты получается выдрать что-то для подтверждения своих бредовых доводов, вы что не знали, Нико?


В чём заключается единство буддийского вероучения и его отличие от всех прочих, на Ваш взгляд?




> Е.А. Торчинов кстати был буддийским учителем. Правда, в Дальневосточной традиции, которую Германн буддизмом не признаёт.


Я признаю историческим буддизмом и Джонанг - а Будда-Дхармой признаю в буддизме то, что соответствует общему духу Учения (имеет нечто общее с другими буддийскими направлениями) и принципиально отличается от всех небуддийских учений. Если Вам не нравится предложенный критерий (уточнение значения Третьей Печати в их совокупности) - то каков Ваш критерий Будда-Дхармы?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я признаю историческим буддизмом Джонанг - а Будда-Дхармой признаю в буддизме то, что соответствует общему духу Учения (имеет нечто общее с другими буддийскими направлениями) и принципиально отличается от всех небуддийских учений.


Вы Тхерваду уже как буддийское учение рассматривали? Много шуньи там нашли?

----------

Tong Po (22.08.2013), Аурум (22.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В чём заключается единство буддийского вероучения и его отличие от всех прочих, на Ваш взгляд?


На мой взгляд (который кстати совпадает с тем, что писал Е.А.Торчинов), единство буддийского вероучения и его отличие от всех прочих состоит в том, что оно признано буддийской традицией. Поэтому джонангпа —буддисты, а бонпо —нет. Будь у последних хоть самая шуньевая шунья и праджняпарамита. А у вас когда вам надо, так традиционные буддисты самые и единственно подлинно буддийские, а когда не надо, то традиционные буддисты идут лесом почему-то.

----------

Tong Po (22.08.2013), Аурум (22.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.08.2013), Карма Палджор (22.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Вы Тхерваду уже как буддийское учение рассматривали? Много шуньи там нашли?


А какие у вас проблемы с пустотой в Тхераваде? )
Вот например в этой сутте Будда разъясняет Ананде, что означает "мир пуст" (*suñño* loko): http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....085.than.html

В Пиндипата-парисуддхи сутте 
http://www.tipitaka.org/romn/cscd/s0203m.mul4.xml (сутта №9, ближе к концу)
Будда говорит Сарипутте, что тот ясен и чист и спрашивает, в каком пребывании он много (или часто - bahulaṃ) пребывает сейчас



> Vippasannāni kho te, sāriputta, indriyāni, parisuddho chavivaṇṇo pariyodāto. Katamena kho tvaṃ, sāriputta, vihārena etarahi bahulaṃ viharasī’’ti?


 и Сарипутта отвечает, что много (часто) пребывает в пустотности:



> *Suññatā*vihārena kho ahaṃ, bhante, etarahi bahulaṃ viharāmī’’ti.


На что Будда говорит, что это хорошо, что это - пребывание великих мужей.



> ‘Sādhu, sādhu, sāriputta! Mahāpurisavihārena kira tvaṃ, sāriputta, etarahi bahulaṃ viharasi. Mahāpurisavihāro eso, sāriputta, yadidaṃ – *suññatā*.

----------

Ittosai (23.08.2013), Германн (22.08.2013), Федор Ф (22.08.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А какие у вас проблемы с пустотой в Тхераваде? )


Ну она же КОНЕЧНЫЙ ОНТОЛОГИЧЕСКИЙ ПРИНЦИП БЕЗ ПРОТИВОРЕЧИЯ НЕСУБСТАНЦИОНАЛЬНОСТИ ШУНЬИ?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вы Тхерваду уже как буддийское учение рассматривали? Много шуньи там нашли?


Достаточно для первых трёх аспектов пустотности из 20 (внешнего, внутреннего, внешне-внутреннего). При этом, за пустыми скандхами, с которыми разотождествляются, в Тхераваде не стоит Атман (см. Валпола Рахула, "О чём говорил Будда"): значит, сама пустота не является субстанцией (четвёртый аспект: пустота пустоты) и не скрывает субстанцию за собой (это конечный онтологический принцип). Есть в ПК и специальная сутта о пустоте, "Сунья сутта". Все дхаммы анатта (включая Ниббану).

----------


## Германн

> На мой взгляд (который кстати совпадает с тем, что писал Е.А.Торчинов), единство буддийского вероучения и его отличие от всех прочих состоит в том, что оно признано буддийской традицией. Поэтому джонангпа —буддисты, а бонпо —нет. Будь у последних хоть самая шуньевая шунья и праджняпарамита. А у вас когда вам надо, так традиционные буддисты самые и единственно подлинно буддийские, а когда не надо, то традиционные буддисты идут лесом почему-то.


Проблематичность этого подхода в том, что в буддизме - в отличие от Римско-Католической Церкви - нет единой организации, которая была бы гарантом традиции. Сколько школ, терсаров, никай, столько и традиций. А мы живём в эпоху упадка Дхармы: когда всё больше ошибок, и буддийские школы не обязательно сохраняют аутентичную Будда-Дхарму.

----------


## Tong Po

> Пустота это конечный онтологический принцип (без противоречия несубстанциональности шуньи): от Тхеравады, где все дхаммы анатта, до Дзогчен, где кадаг соответствует пустоте мадхьямака-прасангики. В этом единство буддизма - при отличии от всех прочих учений.


В Жентонг дхармы также -анатма. И в йогачаре.

----------


## Tong Po

> Достаточно для первых трёх аспектов пустотности из 20 (внешнего, внутреннего, внешне-внутреннего). При этом, за пустыми скандхами, с которыми разотождествляются, в Тхераваде не стоит Атман (см. Валпола Рахула, "О чём говорил Будда"): значит, сама пустота не является субстанцией (четвёртый аспект: пустота пустоты) и не скрывает субстанцию за собой (это конечный онтологический принцип). Есть в ПК и специальная сутта о пустоте, "Сунья сутта". Все дхаммы анатта (включая Ниббану).



Да вот только многие тхеравадины на форуме признают реальность дхарм - они , в их интерпритации, вполне себе субстанциональны. Только за ними стоит не одна субстанция, а каждая дхарма - субстанция, фактически. То есть много мелких субстанций. С этим как быть?

----------


## Нико

> Да вот только многие тхеравадины на форуме признают реальность дхарм - они , в их интерпритации, вполне себе субстанциональны. Только за ними стоит не одна субстанция, а каждая дхарма - субстанция, фактически. То есть много мелких субстанций. С этим как быть?


Да, есть такая фишка у них :Frown:

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, есть такая фишка у них


Не у всех  :Smilie:  теперь, видимо, Германн накинется на Тхераваду, но там его быстро на место поставят, надеюсь.

----------


## Нико

> Не у всех  теперь, видимо, Германн накинется на Тхераваду, но там его быстро на место поставят, надеюсь.


Ну как же, реальность дхарм -- это в целом в Тхераваде есть. И в Вайбхашике и Саутрантике.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну как же, реальность дхарм -- это в целом в Тхераваде есть. И в Вайбхашике и Саутрантике.



Вайбхашика и саутрантика - это не Тхеравада. А насчёт "реальности" дхамм в Тхераваде - посмотрите в соответствующем разделе тему про Качанаготта сутту...

----------


## Карма Палджор

Может стоит начать делать ставки - кому дальше достанется?  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (23.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Проблематичность этого подхода в том, что в буддизме - в отличие от Римско-Католической Церкви - нет единой организации, которая была бы гарантом традиции. Сколько школ, терсаров, никай, столько и традиций. А мы живём в эпоху упадка Дхармы: когда всё больше ошибок, и буддийские школы не обязательно сохраняют аутентичную Будда-Дхарму.


Вся традиция является гарантом традиции. Собственно, для меня имеет значение точка зрения моего учителя — если он скажет мне, что такая-то традиция не является буддийской —значит, я не буду считать её буддийской. Мой учитель обладает аутентичной линией передачи и в вопросе отношения той или иной традиции к Дхарме, мне кажется, я могу ему доверять в значительно большей степени чем своим измышлениям на эту тему, учитывая то, что я не обладаю познаниями в той или иной мере. И отсутствие единой организации мне ничуть не мешает. Но если такой подход можно счесть недостаточно объективным, можно принять в данном случае мнение какого-нибудь широко авторитетного буддийского ламы, например, Е.С. Далай-ламы. Или нескольких лам. Называть Дхарму (например как вы Джонанг) адхармой — не приведёт к благим последствиям. Поэтому в отсутствие собственной мудрости хорошо воспользоваться мудростью традиционных буддийских учителей в решении данного вопроса, мне кажется.

----------

Aion (25.08.2013), Tong Po (23.08.2013), Ашвария (23.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.08.2013), Карма Палджор (23.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вся традиция является гарантом традиции. Собственно, для меня имеет значение точка зрения моего учителя — если он скажет мне, что такая-то традиция не является буддийской —значит, я не буду считать её буддийской. Мой учитель обладает аутентичной линией передачи и в вопросе отношения той или иной традиции к Дхарме, мне кажется, я могу ему доверять в значительно большей степени чем своим измышлениям на эту тему, учитывая то, что я не обладаю познаниями в той или иной мере. И отсутствие единой организации мне ничуть не мешает. Но если такой подход можно счесть недостаточно объективным, можно принять в данном случае мнение какого-нибудь широко авторитетного буддийского ламы, например, Е.С. Далай-ламы. Или нескольких лам. Называть Дхарму (например как вы Джонанг) адхармой — не приведёт к благим последствиям. Поэтому в отсутствие собственной мудрости хорошо воспользоваться мудростью традиционных буддийских учителей в решении данного вопроса, мне кажется.


Философия Долпопы-Таранатхи в традиции Гелуг считается ошибочной. Монашеские посвящения Джонанг и тантра Калачакры не критикуются. Согласно Вашему критерию, я должен отрицать жентонг автоматически, не задавая никаких вопросов. Да, я всё-таки сначала убедился в том, что это ошибочная философия. Всё-таки были и сугубо политические трения в истории Тибета, у меня были сомнения.
Если принять жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи, придётся отказать в статусе высшей философии Джигмеда Лингпы и Мипам Ринпоче, например. При том, что будут приняты концепции, ведущие к неразрешимым логическим противоречиям. Или уже всесовершенный Будда сам себя омрачает; или его состояние недоступно для нас; или нужно отказаться от классической логики (вместе с возможностью приписать какому-либо учению статус истинного). А ведь если не привносить в буддизм концепции, характерные для шиваизма, всех этих противоречий просто нет. Для меня, прежде чем принимать религию на веру, нужно быть уверенным в отстутствии логических противоречий на уровне её основ. 

Признание ошибочного учения высшим не приведёт к благим последствиям. 
Точно так же, как принижение принятого Джигмедом Лингпой и Мапам Ринпоче, одобренного Лонгченпой, воззрения мадхьямака-прасангики.

Если Вас интересует моё отношение к Джонанг, я признаю её учение буддийским, но ошибочным в вопросах онтологии. Оно полезно для тех, кто сразу же пришёл к Джонанг: обеспечивает благие кармические отпечатки, приводит к встрече с Учением Будды в следующих жизнях. Это лучше, чем шиваизм - но не так хорошо, как учения ортодоксальных школ. В рамках Джонанг как монастырской системы, могут быть частные случаи реализации: если правильное воззрение усвоено из линий передачи тантры, или ещё как-нибудь. Монах Джонанг может стать Буддой. Разделяющий же философию Долпопы-Таранатхи (если она не истолкована в ортодоксальном духе) Пробуждения достичь не сможет. Но школа да, полезна, нужна для буддистов с теистической предрасположенностью, пусть она процветает. Тем более, что тантра Калачакры и монашеская линия - вне критики.

Религиозная жизнь не чёрно-белая. 
Есть промежуточные варианты: отчасти благие, отчасти неудачные.

Что же касается рассуждений о мадхьямаке "Рантонг" применительно к Гелуг - "Рантонг" ярлык, не соответствующий философии Цонкапы.

----------


## Ондрий



----------

Аурум (23.08.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

Модераторы!!! Закройте уже тему наконец!!!! Тут же прямым текстом школа тибетского *БУДДИЗМА* называется небуддмйской!!! Философская школа жентонг, имею в виду. Считающаяся высшим воззрением в школах тибетского *БУДДИЗМА* Кагью и Джонанг!!!

----------

Aion (25.08.2013), Аурум (23.08.2013), Ашвария (23.08.2013), Кузьмич (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Откровенно говоря,
эти все Германнские однотипные рассуждения и такие же им открываемые темы у меня навязчиво ассоциируются с одним:

http://bolizm.ihep.su/333/art/gomun/931216.html

----------

Денис Евгеньев (25.08.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Действительно. Модераторы!!! Ау!!! В правилах есть же замечание о том, что другие школы поливать грязью не рекомендуется. И сколько терпеть этот гон от откровенного тролля? Уже не первая тема посвящена идиотской критике откровенного профана. Может таки стоит пресечь этот фонтан "красноречия"? На других форумах его потуги пресекаются в виду невменяемости.

----------

Tong Po (24.08.2013), Кузьмич (24.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Стараюсь чётко и внятно формулировать свои мысли. Теперь Ваша очередь  
> Как, не отрицая Ясный Свет, прасангика Гелуг "представляет собой отрицание, не утверждающее ничего взамен"?


Поскольку ясный свет пуст от [само]бытия ясным светом, то утверждать взамен, по сути, нечего.

А кстати, Герман, какой объект познает изначальная мудрость Будды?
Мы вот тут договорились до того, что слово "джнея" в выражении джнея-аварана может пониматься не только как омрачающее знание относительного, но и как объекты, подлежащие познанию после полного просветления.
Что это за объекты? как-то очень "жентонгово" это звучит )))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Зря вы, кстати, Германна троллем называете. Тролль - это тот, кто наслаждается, когда у оппонентов от голословных утверждений или откровенных набросов начинается ДУКХЕЦ. А Германн, как мне кажется, сам страдает. За веру. Ищет чистую, незамаранную индуистическими атманизмами философию. Только один ваджр - все эти выкладки происходят исключительно в уме Германна. А как известно, _ни хождение нагим, ни спутанные волосы, ни грязь, ни пост, ни лежание на сырой земле, ни пыль и слякоть, ни сидение на корточках не очистят смертного, не победившего сомнений_.

Складывается ощущение, что спасти Германна от сомнений (и нас от ДУКХИ вида "в интернете кто-то неправ") может только Гуру, который осуществит прямое введение ENTER THE VOID путём шлепка сандалей по голове. Или томиком ламрима. Хотя нет, от философских книжек и книжничества, похоже, у Германна и есть всё его страдание и сомнение. Омрачение знаемым, не иначе.

Будьте мягче к страдающим людям, что ли.

----------

Alex (23.08.2013), Neroli (24.08.2013), Ашвария (23.08.2013), Кузьмич (24.08.2013), Сергей Хос (23.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Разделяющий же философию Долпопы-Таранатхи (если она не истолкована в ортодоксальном духе) Пробуждения достичь не сможет.


Сам Таранатха по вашему не разделял философию Долпопы-Таранатхи? Или не достиг Пробуждения и значит линия Богдо-Гегенов это фэйк? Германн, контролируйте уже свой бред в самом деле.

И главное: никто вас не заставляет принимать жентонг в качестве своего воззрения. Оставьте его тем, кто в состоянии постичь его. Практикуйте в своей традиции, кто вам мешает? Что, ЗОГ запретило все учения кроме Джонанг и шиваизма? Хватит уже в самом деле играть в инквизицию —это неполезно. Займитесь лучше буддийской практикой уже.

----------

Aion (25.08.2013), Alex (24.08.2013), Tong Po (24.08.2013), Ашвария (24.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.08.2013), Карма Палджор (24.08.2013), Кузьмич (26.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Философия Долпопы-Таранатхи в традиции Гелуг считается ошибочной. Монашеские посвящения Джонанг и тантра Калачакры не критикуются. Согласно Вашему критерию, я должен отрицать жентонг автоматически, не задавая никаких вопросов. Да, я всё-таки сначала убедился в том, что это ошибочная философия. Всё-таки были и сугубо политические трения в истории Тибета, у меня были сомнения.
> Если принять жентонг Долпопы-Таранатхи, придётся отказать в статусе высшей философии Джигмеда Лингпы и Мипам Ринпоче, например. При том, что будут приняты концепции, ведущие к неразрешимым логическим противоречиям. Или уже всесовершенный Будда сам омрачает . . . 
> Если Вас интересует моё отношение к Джонанг, я признаю её учение буддийским, но ошибочным в вопросах онтологии. Оно полезно для тех, кто сразу же пришёл к Джонанг: обеспечивает благие кармические отпечатки, приводит к встрече с Учением Будды в следующих жизнях. Это лучше, чем шиваизм - но не так хорошо, как учения ортодоксальных школ. В рамках Джонанг как монастырской системы, могут быть частные случаи реализации: если правильное воззрение усвоено из линий передачи тантры, или ещё как-нибудь. Монах Джонанг может стать Буддой. Разделяющий же философию Долпопы-Таранатхи (если она не истолкована в ортодоксальном духе) Пробуждения достичь не сможет. Но школа да, полезна, нужна для буддистов с теистической предрасположенностью, пусть она процветает. . .


Про ужас:
**Пресечение жизни, взятие не дарованного и нечистые действия,
лживая речь, клевета, спутанная речь и грубая,
вредоносный ум, жаждущий ум и ложные воззрения -
эти десять неблагих рождают в трёх низших мирах.**
(из Т. полного очищения циклического существования Авалокитешвары; перевёл ПалджорКармаДжи).
Уважаемый Германн, не заставляйте пожалуйста так за себя переживать, попытайтесь исправиться, пожалуйста.

----------


## Германн

> Поскольку ясный свет пуст от [само]бытия ясным светом, то утверждать взамен, по сути, нечего.
> 
> А кстати, Герман, какой объект познает изначальная мудрость Будды?
> Мы вот тут договорились до того, что слово "джнея" в выражении джнея-аварана может пониматься не только как омрачающее знание относительного, но и как объекты, подлежащие познанию после полного просветления.
> Что это за объекты? как-то очень "жентонгово" это звучит )))


Пустота от *самобытия* (безотносительности) Ясного Света - не пустота от *проявления* Ясного Света. Ясный Свет соотносится со своим названием (слова о нём не бессмысленны): это один из аспектов пустоты, относительности. "Критика"  прасангики со стороны жентонга исходит из ошибочного отождествления проявления, функционирования - и самобытия. Это разные понятия, особенность мадхьямаки как раз в их разделении.

Ясный Свет познаёт пустоту (в случае всецело пробуждённого Будды). Но выделение "субъекта" и противостоящего ему "объекта" здесь условно, номинально: Ясный Свет неразделен с осознанной пустотой, и это асанскрита дхарма "татхата". Пустота не является объектом (дхармой-"объектом", противостоящей дхарме-"субъекту") - как в случае двойственного, конструктивного (санскрита)  познания.

----------


## Ашвария

> Пустота от *самобытия* (безотносительности) Ясного Света - не пустота от *проявления* Ясного Света. Ясный Свет соотносится со своим названием (слова о нём не бессмысленны): это один из аспектов пустоты, относительности. 
> 
> Ясный Свет познаёт пустоту (в случае всецело пробуждённого Будды). Но выделение "субъекта" и противостоящего ему "объекта" здесь условно, номинально: Ясный Свет неразделен с осознанной пустотой, и это асанскрита дхарма "татхата". Пустота не является объектом (дхармой-"объектом", противостоящей дхарме-"субъекту") - как в случае двойственного, конструктивного (санскрита)  познания.


Хорошо.
Вот здесь вот:
*Ясный Свет познаёт*. Хотя пустота и непознаваема. И он находится в пустоте. Следовательно он не пустота. А он случайно у Вас не атман~~~брахман
???

----------


## Германн

> Сам Таранатха по вашему не разделял философию Долпопы-Таранатхи? Или не достиг Пробуждения и значит линия Богдо-Гегенов это фэйк? Германн, контролируйте уже свой бред в самом деле.


Если Вы признаёте, что Таранатха стал гелугпинским тулку - признавайте и то, что он пришёл к прасангике как к высшему воззрению.

----------

Гьямцо (26.08.2013), Кузьмич (26.08.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Хорошо.
> Вот здесь вот:
> *Ясный Свет познаёт*. Хотя пустота и непознаваема. И он находится в пустоте. Следовательно он не пустота. А он случайно у Вас не атман~~~брахман
> ???


Пустота познаваема. Ясный Свет - не отрицаемый буддийской философией Атман. 
(Хотя слово "атман", как и любое слово, может принимать благодаря контексту буддийское значение.)

----------

Ашвария (25.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Пустота познаваема. Ясный Свет - не отрицаемый буддийской философией Атман. 
> (Хотя слово "атман", как и любое слово, может принимать благодаря контексту буддийское значение.)


Спасибо.
Как сказал один герой советского фильма после монолога (возможно это был фильм *чисто английское убийство*), после длиннннной паузы:
-- Я кончил.
~ :Wink: шшшшшшанти~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.................

----------


## Карма Палджор

Модераторы. Может всё-таки прикроете эту бредовую тему? И человеку дадите передохнуть немного от сетевой жизни?

----------

Tong Po (25.08.2013), Кузьмич (26.08.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пустота от *самобытия* (безотносительности) Ясного Света - не пустота от *проявления* Ясного Света. Ясный Свет соотносится со своим названием (слова о нём не бессмысленны): это один из аспектов пустоты, относительности. "Критика"  прасангики со стороны жентонга исходит из ошибочного отождествления проявления, функционирования - и самобытия. Это разные понятия, особенность мадхьямаки как раз в их разделении.


Тем не менее индивидуальные потоки ума (сантанны) по достижении просветления, то есть после их полного очищения от всех кармических следов и семян, сохраняют качество индивидуальности: умы не сливаются в едином абсолюте, но собственных признаков при этом не имеют.
В таком случае, на основе чего познается их различие?

----------

Pema Sonam (27.08.2013), Tong Po (26.08.2013), Карма Палджор (26.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Модераторы. Может всё-таки прикроете эту бредовую тему? И человеку дадите передохнуть немного от сетевой жизни?


Да ладно, может подождём ещё немножко?

----------


## Tong Po

> Да ладно, может подождём ещё немножко?


А чего, собственно, ждать? Я лично думаю, что тему надо закрыть из сострадания к Германну - поддерживая его (любым способом, даже критикуя) мы тем самым способствуем укреплению его навязчивых идей и усугублению его болезненного состояния.

----------

Карма Палджор (26.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема закрыта из сострадания к Германну.

----------

Aion (26.08.2013), Tong Po (26.08.2013), Аурум (26.08.2013), Ашвария (26.08.2013), Карма Палджор (26.08.2013), Кузьмич (26.08.2013)

----------

